

Jason Calacanis (possibly) spoils Apple tablet event. Major Details - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/jason-calacanis-possibly-spoils-apple-tablet-event-calacanis-has-major-details/

======
J3L2404
Farmville at the Demo? I call Shenanigans.

